# Obtaining residente temporal visa from job offer?



## tch (Feb 18, 2015)

Last year I applied for work at a Mexican company. They hired me and appointed a related company to help me obtain a working visa. Unfortunately this attempt fell through for reasons that are unknown to me. It wasn't until last month that I could attempt to try again. I spoke with the person who is supposed to be in charge of helping me via emails but he has not responded to me with any news since about a month ago. As such, I'm starting to get worried that I will experience a repeat of last year (it took almost 4 months to notify my that my attempt failed last time). I was wondering if anyone here got their visa in this way and could advise me on what to expect, like how long it usually takes INM to reach a decision on this? I've tried searching everywhere for help about my situation but I couldn't find anything useful or up-to-date.

Thanks!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

What has the human resources director told you when you asked him/her about this? Without knowing the facts, the entirety of the detail of your situation (which I don't think you should post to a public forum), my best guess is that it's likely you're residing/living in Mexico in violation of the regulations. Your employer has a/the responsibility to assist you with obtaining a visa in the appropriate category. IMO, if your employer is aware of your situation and isn't acting expeditiously to resolve it ... it's probably time to get out of there before you find yourself in serious trouble with the government. If you want to get a second opinion, in addition to the one the company agent is providing, find an attorney competent in immigration matters to review your matter. Soliciting/acting on advice offered anonymously on a forum such as this, even though it can and likely will be well-intentioned, is no substitute for advice from someone who is qualified to offer it ... and who is being paid to provide it. Best of luck.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> What has the human resources director told you when you asked him/her about this? Without knowing the facts, the entirety of the detail of your situation (which I don't think you should post to a public forum), my best guess is that it's likely you're residing/living in Mexico in violation of the regulations. ...


Let's not jump to conclusions about the OP's situation, Longford. According to his or her forum profile, he (or she) is living in New York, at the moment, not in Mexico.


----------



## tch (Feb 18, 2015)

Isla Verde said:


> Let's not jump to conclusions about the OP's situation, Longford. According to his or her forum profile, he (or she) is living in New York, at the moment, not in Mexico.


This is correct. I am currently in the US at the moment because it was advised for me to do so while the process is going on. Sorry for not making it clear.

Longford: The company that is overseeing my visa application is working in accordance with my employer. However, the person I was corresponding with has not responded so I can only assume they haven't received any information from INM as of yet. A similar thing happened last year until about 3 months after I started my application, I was told that it was 'on hold' with no news during the interim. Since I am not currently in Mexico, speaking with a lawyer about such things isn't really feasible for me. My options are slim so I thought that I would ask on a forum on the off-chance I could get some advice. (If I've put too much info, please let me know so I may edit accordingly).

ETA: I have a friend/acquaintance who has a lawyer friend. I asked some questions through the acquaintance, however the advice seemed dated (conditions seemed to be from before the visa application reform).


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Let's not jump to conclusions about the OP's situation, Longford. According to his or her forum profile, he (or she) is living in New York, at the moment, not in Mexico.


We're not mind-readers nor required to search someone's background. I nicely responded to what was posted and qualified my comments. [Cut]


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Longford said:


> We're not mind-readers nor required to search someone's background. I nicely responded to what was posted and qualified my comments. [Cut]


Come on Longford .... she just said he was living outside Mexico and not living here illegally. It is a moderators job to correct misconceptions and watch attitudes

Employers have to really want you and have to know the procedures .... a lot more difficult than before


----------



## Cristobal (Nov 25, 2014)

Longford said:


> We're not mind-readers nor required to search someone's background. I nicely responded to what was posted and qualified my comments. [Cut]


"We" also know the old saying about the definition of assume.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The employer must be registered with INM and provide certain documents along with a formal job offer. The OP would then take them to the nearest Mexican Consulate and apply for the appropriate visa approval. Upon approval, he would go to Mexico and report to the INM office nearest his new residence, with proof of residence, and continue the process to get the actual visa.
I am concerned that the “related company“ comment by the OP may be a clue to the problem.


----------



## Cristobal (Nov 25, 2014)

The related company may be one of the ubiquitous "facilitators" that offer assistance in these matters. In certain parts of the country with large expat communities they are quite common. They remind me somewhat of ambulance chasing lawyers.


----------



## tch (Feb 18, 2015)

RVGRINGO said:


> The employer must be registered with INM and provide certain documents along with a formal job offer. The OP would then take them to the nearest Mexican Consulate and apply for the appropriate visa approval. Upon approval, he would go to Mexico and report to the INM office nearest his new residence, with proof of residence, and continue the process to get the actual visa.
> I am concerned that the “related company“ comment by the OP may be a clue to the problem.


From what I understand, INM must approve the request first and then I would have to go to a consulate. I am currently stuck on the first part, though I am not sure how long it typically takes. The company I mentioned is supposed to help facilitate this process as I was told the employer company itself does not do that.

Cristobal: Yes, it is in a major city. The are supposed to aid foreigners in obtaining a visa but they don't seem to handle many cases like that if at all lately... Do you have experience with them?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

tch said:


> From what I understand, INM must approve the request first and then I would have to go to a consulate. I am currently stuck on the first part, though I am not sure how long it typically takes. The company I mentioned is supposed to help facilitate this process as I was told the employer company itself does not do that.
> 
> Cristobal: Yes, it is in a major city. The are supposed to aid foreigners in obtaining a visa but they don't seem to handle many cases like that if at all lately... Do you have experience with them?


This is probably irrelevant now as the procedures have changed. I worked for a Mexican government agency a few years ago. I was here on a then-called FM3 no-lucrativo visa. I went to INM and applied for a change to lucrativo. I had to show a letter from my employer (CONAFOR) stating that I was working and the salary.

I suggest the Original Poster go to INM him or herself and discuss the situation. That may be difficult to do, if the OP is not in Mexico. If it is a good job, it might even be worth the airfare to make a trip on a tourist permit and talk to INM directly.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> This is probably irrelevant now as the procedures have changed. I worked for a Mexican government agency a few years ago. I was here on a then-called FM3 no-lucrativo visa. I went to INM and applied for a change to lucrativo. I had to show a letter from my employer (CONAFOR) stating that I was working and the salary.
> 
> I suggest the Original Poster go to INM him or herself and discuss the situation. That may be difficult to do, if the OP is not in Mexico. If it is a good job, it might even be worth the airfare to make a trip on a tourist permit and talk to INM directly.


It would be less expensive for the OP to make inquiries at the nearest Mexican Consulate. In any event, that's where the application process begins.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If the potential employer has not confirmed the offer of employment, and has not responded to your inquiries for some months, and with the added vagueness of the “related company“, my suspicion is that the offer of employment has gone cold. Mexicans do really hate to give bad news, which may also explain the lack of response.


----------



## tch (Feb 18, 2015)

TundraGreen said:


> This is probably irrelevant now as the procedures have changed. I worked for a Mexican government agency a few years ago. I was here on a then-called FM3 no-lucrativo visa. I went to INM and applied for a change to lucrativo. I had to show a letter from my employer (CONAFOR) stating that I was working and the salary.
> 
> I suggest the Original Poster go to INM him or herself and discuss the situation. That may be difficult to do, if the OP is not in Mexico. If it is a good job, it might even be worth the airfare to make a trip on a tourist permit and talk to INM directly.


I actually have tried speaking with INM with my past application. Unfortunately, they do not give out information about one's case freely, as I have experienced. From one of the last times I spoke with them on the phone, they requested that I provide them my case number, which I did not have. At other times, they just give vague, general information which isn't very helpful at all.

Isla Verde: I have considered calling a Mexican consulate to see if they have any information, even though I haven't reached that stage yet. Likely tomorrow.

RVGRINGO: I am fairly certain that I'm still eligible for the employment offer, though I don't have any papers/'physical proof' if that's what you were referring to. I spoke with the person who is supposed to be overseeing my case last month (when they presumably started the process) and told me that they would advise me on what I would need to do next in the procedure, though I haven't heard anything since. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

tch said:


> I actually have tried speaking with INM with my past application. Unfortunately, they do not give out information about one's case freely, as I have experienced. From one of the last times I spoke with them on the phone, they requested that I provide them my case number, which I did not have. At other times, they just give vague, general information which isn't very helpful at all.
> 
> Isla Verde: I have considered calling a Mexican consulate to see if they have any information, even though I haven't reached that stage yet. Likely tomorrow.
> 
> RVGRINGO: I am fairly certain that I'm still eligible for the employment offer, though I don't have any papers/'physical proof' if that's what you were referring to. I spoke with the person who is supposed to be overseeing my case last month (when they presumably started the process) and told me that they would advise me on what I would need to do next in the procedure, though I haven't heard anything since. Sorry for any confusion.


Not to be too hard, but if you don't have the case number or any copies of the paperwork, you really don't know if they even started a process with INM.

I Mexico things often don't happen very fast or at all sometimes. I was offered a job in Mexico City once. When I would call them to check on it, I was told there were some things that had to be done first, call back in a week. After a few months of this, I gave up and decided to stay in Guadalajara.


----------



## tch (Feb 18, 2015)

TundraGreen said:


> Not to be too hard, but if you don't have the case number or any copies of the paperwork, you really don't know if they even started a process with INM.
> 
> I Mexico things often don't happen very fast or at all sometimes. I was offered a job in Mexico City once. When I would call them to check on it, I was told there were some things that had to be done first, call back in a week. After a few months of this, I gave up and decided to stay in Guadalajara.


It's ok, I understand. The fact that they don't tell me anything is what makes me anxious the most. Last year, I was able to get a number after some time, though at that point they told me that my case was 'on hold' for whatever reason. Though I was more or less able to confirm they started a process with me during a visit to an INM office at the airport. But yes, companies there seem to do what they please sometimes... I applied at an unrelated company after last year's failure, but I found out that they knew nothing of the visa application process (even though they claimed they would help me do so) and never responded to me since.


----------

